# one monitor speaker not working



## elobire

one of the speakers on my monitor doesn't work, i think it might have something to do with the headphone jack which is next to it but im not sure.
does anyone know what may be causing this problem?


----------



## sniperchang

Does it work with headphones? Have you checked cables and such?


----------



## linkin

When and how did this start happening? I know that some speaker systems (my logitech ls21's for example) have one speaker cut out after you use the headphones and then unplug them.

The solution is to turn them off for a while, or give them a good whack, and when they work again, use the headphone jack on the soundcard rather than the monitor/speaker system.


----------



## elobire

linkin said:


> When and how did this start happening? I know that some speaker systems (my logitech ls21's for example) have one speaker cut out after you use the headphones and then unplug them.
> 
> The solution is to turn them off for a while, or give them a good whack, and when they work again, use the headphone jack on the soundcard rather than the monitor/speaker system.



the headphones work when i plug them into the speaker jack but only the right one works (same as the speakers), but i found that if i plug it in half way both the left and right headphones work.
EDIT: not sure when it started, has been like it for a while i think


----------



## sniperchang

elobire said:


> the headphones work when i plug them into the speaker jack but only the right one works (same as the speakers), but i found that if i plug it in half way both the left and right headphones work.
> EDIT: not sure when it started, has been like it for a while i think



Plugging it in half way probably plays the right signal on both sides of the headphones, not really a good solution.

Have you checked the computer side of things, maybe try another sound system to check.


----------



## elobire

sniperchang said:


> Plugging it in half way probably plays the right signal on both sides of the headphones, not really a good solution.
> 
> Have you checked the computer side of things, maybe try another sound system to check.



what do you mean another sound system, as in another set of speakers?


----------



## Rit

Someone has to ask this, but did you check the balance in your setting to make sure it's not all on one channel?


----------



## elobire

thanks for the replies.
i checked the ballance to see if it was all on one side and it wasnt (would have felt stupid if it was lol),i even changed it to play only from the broken speaker but it still didnt work.
il have to buy a new speaker system, i doubt i still have the warranty.


----------

